# Network card only available after reboot

## Sujao

This is a very strange problem:

Since 1-2 weeks my network card is only available after I powerup my pc let him start and then reboot again. The network device is not recognized/activated/? by the kernel during the first boot, after the power was off.

lspci is missing the following line during first boot

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
```

ifconfig -a is missing the follwing during first boot

```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:60:b7:04:70

           inet addr:10.4.64.97  Bcast:10.4.64.111  Mask:255.255.255.240

           inet6 addr: fe80::21d:60ff:feb7:470/64 Scope:Link

           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

           RX packets:38460721 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

           TX packets:14644534 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

           RX bytes:25278351690 (23.5 GiB)  TX bytes:68043054903 (63.3 GiB)

           Interrupt:17
```

I also made a diff of dmesg. I removed all the differences that seemed to be irrelevant to the network card.

```
> Time: 15:26:42  Date: 11/19/08

196,198c196,198

< PCI: 0000:00:1a.0 reg 20 io port: [c800, c81f

< PCI: 0000:00:1a.1 reg 20 io port: [c880, c89f

< PCI: 0000:00:1a.2 reg 20 io port: [cc00, cc1f

---

> PCI: 0000:00:1a.0 reg 20 io port: [d800, d81f

> PCI: 0000:00:1a.1 reg 20 io port: [d880, d89f

> PCI: 0000:00:1a.2 reg 20 io port: [dc00, dc1f

209,211c209,211

< PCI: 0000:00:1d.0 reg 20 io port: [c080, c09f

< PCI: 0000:00:1d.1 reg 20 io port: [c400, c41f

< PCI: 0000:00:1d.2 reg 20 io port: [c480, c49f

---

> PCI: 0000:00:1d.0 reg 20 io port: [d080, d09f

> PCI: 0000:00:1d.1 reg 20 io port: [d400, d41f

> PCI: 0000:00:1d.2 reg 20 io port: [d480, d49f

217,221c217,221

< PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 10 io port: [bc00, bc07

< PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 14 io port: [b880, b883

< PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 18 io port: [b800, b807

< PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 1c io port: [b480, b483

< PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 20 io port: [b400, b41f

---

> PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 10 io port: [cc00, cc07

> PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 14 io port: [c880, c883

> PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 18 io port: [c800, c807

> PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 1c io port: [c480, c483

> PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 20 io port: [c400, c41f

230c230

< PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 24 io port: [dc00, dc7f

---

> PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 24 io port: [ec00, ec7f

232,233c232,233

< PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 io port: [d000, dfff

< PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 32bit mmio: [fa000000, fe9fffff

---

> PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 io port: [e000, efff

> PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 32bit mmio: [fa000000, feafffff

236,244c236

< PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [feafc000, feafffff

< PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 18 io port: [e800, e8ff

< PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [feac0000, feadffff

< pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1

< pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D2

< pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

< pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

< PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.5 io port: [e000, efff

< PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.5 32bit mmio: [fea00000, feafffff

---

> PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.5 64bit mmio pref: [f8d00000, f8dfffff

308,309c300,301

< pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

< pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xfa000000-0xfe9fffff

---

> pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xe000-0xefff

> pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xfa000000-0xfeafffff

316,318c308,310

< pci 0000:00:1c.5:   IO window: 0xe000-0xefff

< pci 0000:00:1c.5:   MEM window: 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff

< pci 0000:00:1c.5:   PREFETCH window: disabled

---

> pci 0000:00:1c.5:   IO window: disabled

> pci 0000:00:1c.5:   MEM window: disabled

> pci 0000:00:1c.5:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f8d00000-0x000000f8dfffff

332,333c324,325

< bus: 01 index 0 io port: [d000, dfff

< bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [fa000000, fe9fffff

---

> bus: 01 index 0 io port: [e000, efff

> bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [fa000000, feafffff

340,342c332,334

< bus: 02 index 0 io port: [e000, efff

< bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [fea00000, feafffff

< bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0, 0

---

> bus: 02 index 0 mmio: [0, 0

> bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0, 0

> bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [f8d00000, f8dfffff

359c351

< type=2000 audit(1227109074.479:1): initialized

---

> type=2000 audit(1227108402.479:1): initialized

424,427d415

< sky2 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

< sky2 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

< sky2 0000:02:00.0: v1.22 addr 0xfeafc000 irq 17 Yukon-2 EC Ultra rev 2

< sky2 eth0: addr 00:1d:60:b7:04:70

446,451c434,439

< ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffe900 irq 379

< ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffe980 irq 379

< ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffea00 irq 379

< ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffea80 irq 379

< ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffeb00 irq 379

< ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffeb80 irq 379

---

> ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffe900 irq 380

> ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffe980 irq 380

> ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffea00 irq 380

> ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffea80 irq 380

> ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffeb00 irq 380

> ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffeb80 irq 380

905c895

<   Magic number: 0:630:639

---

>   Magic number: 0:424:437

912c900

< mdadm used greatest stack depth: 5528 bytes left

---

> mdadm used greatest stack depth: 5704 bytes left

924a913

> mdadm used greatest stack depth: 5568 bytes left

947c936,937

< stty used greatest stack depth: 4192 bytes left

---

> stty used greatest stack depth: 4288 bytes left

> mount used greatest stack depth: 3736 bytes left

999,1000c989,990

< bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

< nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

---

> bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 ..<4>nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

>  ok

1027d1016

< mv used greatest stack depth: 4152 bytes left

1030,1033d1018

< sky2 eth1: enabling interface

< ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

< sky2 eth1: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

< ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

1048d1032

< eth1: no IPv6 routers present
```

My kernel is: 2.6.27-gentoo-r2

The first time I boot I let him run until I need to enter my first LUKS password for the non-root partition hit CTRL+C, type my root password and type reboot. The next reboot everything works fine.

Do you have any idea where to look for the problem?

----------

## dmpogo

After the first boot (when it does not work) what do

ifconfig -a

and 

cat /proc/modules

show  ?

----------

## Sujao

I was out of town for a few days so I couldn't answer earlier.

Here is: /proc/modules when it doesn't work:

```

lirc_i2c 7876 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0826000

lirc_dev 11208 1 lirc_i2c, Live 0xffffffffa0822000

nvidia 7789312 0 - Live 0xffffffffa00b3000 (P)

tuner 24012 0 - Live 0xffffffffa00ac000

tea5767 6660 1 tuner, Live 0xffffffffa00a9000

tda8290 13572 1 tuner, Live 0xffffffffa00a4000

tuner_xc2028 19248 1 tuner, Live 0xffffffffa009e000

xc5000 11208 1 tuner, Live 0xffffffffa009a000

tda9887 10756 1 tuner, Live 0xffffffffa0096000

tuner_simple 13204 1 tuner, Live 0xffffffffa0091000

tuner_types 17472 1 tuner_simple, Live 0xffffffffa008b000

mt20xx 12232 1 tuner, Live 0xffffffffa0087000

tea5761 4996 1 tuner, Live 0xffffffffa0084000

tvaudio 24252 0 - Live 0xffffffffa007d000

msp3400 29580 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0074000

bttv 188116 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0043000

ir_common 37188 1 bttv, Live 0xffffffffa0038000

compat_ioctl32 8448 1 bttv, Live 0xffffffffa0034000

videodev 34496 4 tuner,msp3400,bttv,compat_ioctl32, Live 0xffffffffa002a000

v4l1_compat 13572 1 videodev, Live 0xffffffffa0025000

i2c_algo_bit 6148 1 bttv, Live 0xffffffffa0022000

v4l2_common 10624 4 tuner,tvaudio,msp3400,bttv, Live 0xffffffffa001e000

videobuf_dma_sg 11908 1 bttv, Live 0xffffffffa001a000

videobuf_core 16708 2 bttv,videobuf_dma_sg, Live 0xffffffffa0014000

btcx_risc 4360 1 bttv, Live 0xffffffffa0011000

tveeprom 13828 1 bttv, Live 0xffffffffa000c000

i2c_core 21408 17 lirc_i2c,nvidia,tuner,tea5767,tda8290,tuner_xc2028,xc5000,tda9887,tuner_simple,mt20xx,tea5761,tvaudio,msp3400,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,v4l2_common,tveeprom, Live 0xffffffffa0005000

snd_bt87x 14244 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0000000
```

diff modules_not_working modules_working

```
1c1,5

< lirc_i2c 7876 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0826000

---

> coretemp 6976 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0832000

> w83627ehf 22928 0 - Live 0xffffffffa082b000

> hwmon_vid 2944 1 w83627ehf, Live 0xffffffffa0829000

> hwmon 2952 2 coretemp,w83627ehf, Live 0xffffffffa0072000

> lirc_i2c 7876 1 - Live 0xffffffffa0826000

3c7

< nvidia 7789312 0 - Live 0xffffffffa00b3000 (P)

---

> nvidia 7789312 26 - Live 0xffffffffa00b3000 (P)

28c32

< snd_bt87x 14244 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0000000

---

> snd_bt87x 14244 1 - Live 0xffffffffa0000000
```

ifconfig -a is only missing eth1. So it looks like this on first boot.

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:500 (500.0 B)  TX bytes:500 (500.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:af:2a:ec:ef

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-15-AF-2A-EC-EF-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

----------

## dmpogo

Right,    so as I see the network driver is compiled into the kernel, not as module, right ? (since I don't see any network module in workign configuration)

Obviously on the first boot the card is not initialized properly (this we don't know why) and on the second, warm, reboot, it does

(I would guess, if you have windows installed, that if you first boot into windows and the into linux, it will work).

I think there is a high chance, although it does not address the underlying problem,  it will work if you compile network driver as a module.

Compiling the driver as module  delays card the initialization to the moment when module is inserted, which a) may be later in boot sequence,

and b) can be repeated later.  This is the reason for my expectations.

----------

## dmpogo

And yes, could you post complete dmesg after the unsuccesful boot ?  There have to be some attempts to initialize network there

----------

## Sujao

Hi again,

I tried to give you the output of dmesg on an unsuccessful boot but the problem seems to have vanished. I didn't really change anything beside installing some new packages that don't seem kernel related. Its pretty strange but I am happy the problem is gone.

Should it appear again, I will compile the network driver as a module and try it then.

Unfortunately my windows installation broke several weeks ago after switching the hdd to another SATA port and I haven't been motivated enough to fix (most probably reinstall   :Mad:  ) it yet.

I just hope its not a hardware problem.

Thx for your help so far.   :Smile: 

----------

## Sujao

 :Mad:  I just powered up my pc and the network device was missing again. Here is the complete output of dmesg:

```

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 (root@milhouse) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Fri Nov 28 14:40:39 CET 2008

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/md3

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cff80000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cff80000 - 00000000cff8e000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cff8e000 - 00000000cffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cffe0000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x130000 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xcff80 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00cfe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00cfe00000 - 00cff80000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to cff80000 @ 10000-16000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: cff80000 end: cff80000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0130000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 130000000 @ 14000-1a000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: 130000000 end: 130000000

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 37e2b000 - 37fefb25

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000FBB20, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT CFF80000, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMRSDT   9000808 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP CFF80200, 0084 (r2 A_M_I_ OEMFACP   9000808 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT CFF805C0, 911A (r1  A0812 A0812001        1 INTL 20060113)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS CFF8E000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC CFF80390, 006C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMAPIC   9000808 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG CFF80400, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG   9000808 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB CFF8E040, 0081 (r1 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM   9000808 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET CFF896E0, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMHPET   9000808 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OSFR CFF89720, 00B0 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMOSFR   9000808 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000130000000

[    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000130000000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [0000000000015000 - 0000000000018fff]

[    0.000000]   bootmap [0000000000019000 -  000000000003efff] pages 26

[    0.000000] (7 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0130000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000200000 - 0000a2681c]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000a2681c]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0037e2b000 - 0037fefb25]          RAMDISK ==> [0037e2b000 - 0037fefb25]

[    0.000000]   #4 [000009ec00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009ec00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000010000 - 0000014000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000014000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000014000 - 0000015000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000014000 - 0000015000]

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000ff780] 000ff780

[    0.000000]  [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200043fffff] PMD -> [ffff880028200000-ffff88002bbfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00130000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009e

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000cff80

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00130000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1048334

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1733 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 833464 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 193920 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a301 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009e000 - 000000000009f000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e4000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000cff80000 - 00000000cff8e000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000cff8e000 - 00000000cffe0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000cffe0000 - 00000000d0000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000fee00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee01000 - 00000000ffe00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at d4000000 (gap: d0000000:2ee00000)

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 48032 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 4, nr_cpu_ids: 4, nr_node_ids 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1029117

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/md3

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

[    0.000000] TSC: using PIT calibration value

[    0.000000] Detected 2504.619 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Checking aperture...

[    0.000999] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000999] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000999] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000999] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.000999] Placing software IO TLB between 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

[    0.000999] Memory: 4057336k/4980736k available (4556k kernel code, 136000k reserved, 2499k data, 476k init)

[    0.000999] CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5009.23 BogoMIPS (lpj=2504619)

[    0.000999] Security Framework initialized

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.003158] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.004228] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.004571] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.004759] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.004959] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.005003] CPU: L2 cache: 3072K

[    0.005188] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

[    0.005371] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.005555] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.005743] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.006001] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.006200] ACPI: Core revision 20080609

[    0.018349] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.029062] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9300  @ 2.50GHz stepping 06

[    0.029306] Using local APIC timer interrupts.

[    0.029996] APIC timer calibration result 20871840

[    0.029997] Detected 20.871 MHz APIC timer.

[    0.030268] Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5009.08 BogoMIPS (lpj=2504542)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 3072K

[    0.000999] CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.101505] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9300  @ 2.50GHz stepping 06

[    0.102212] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.103057] Booting processor 2/2 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#2

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 7012.71 BogoMIPS (lpj=3506358)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 3072K

[    0.000999] CPU 2/2 -> Node 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

[    0.000999] CPU2: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.174466] CPU2: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9300  @ 2.50GHz stepping 06

[    0.175200] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#2]: passed.

[    0.176023] Booting processor 3/3 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#3

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5009.09 BogoMIPS (lpj=2504549)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 3072K

[    0.000999] CPU 3/3 -> Node 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

[    0.000999] CPU3: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.247446] CPU3: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9300  @ 2.50GHz stepping 06

[    0.248189] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#3]: passed.

[    0.248969] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.249160] Total of 4 processors activated (22040.13 BogoMIPS).

[    0.250017] khelper used greatest stack depth: 6048 bytes left

[    0.250153] net_namespace: 1504 bytes

[    0.250328] Time:  9:20:54  Date: 12/02/08

[    0.250986] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.251191] No dock devices found.

[    0.251976] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.252176] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.252176] PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

[    0.252369] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.258581] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.270658] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.270960] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.272227] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.272463] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.275231] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.281620] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

[    0.291071] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.292001] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.292190] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.292423] PCI: 0000:00:1a.0 reg 20 io port: [d800, d81f]

[    0.292471] PCI: 0000:00:1a.1 reg 20 io port: [d880, d89f]

[    0.292519] PCI: 0000:00:1a.2 reg 20 io port: [dc00, dc1f]

[    0.292570] PCI: 0000:00:1a.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f9fffc00, f9ffffff]

[    0.292617] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.292807] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

[    0.292979] PCI: 0000:00:1b.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [f9ff8000, f9ffbfff]

[    0.293006] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.293195] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.293416] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.293615] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.293837] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.293957] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# disabled

[    0.294175] PCI: 0000:00:1d.0 reg 20 io port: [d080, d09f]

[    0.294223] PCI: 0000:00:1d.1 reg 20 io port: [d400, d41f]

[    0.294271] PCI: 0000:00:1d.2 reg 20 io port: [d480, d49f]

[    0.294322] PCI: 0000:00:1d.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f9fff800, f9fffbff]

[    0.294359] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.294558] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.294830] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.294957] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.295179] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 10 io port: [cc00, cc07]

[    0.295183] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 14 io port: [c880, c883]

[    0.295188] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 18 io port: [c800, c807]

[    0.295192] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 1c io port: [c480, c483]

[    0.295196] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 20 io port: [c400, c41f]

[    0.295200] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 24 32bit mmio: [f9ffe800, f9ffefff]

[    0.295218] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.295415] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.295613] PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 10 64bit mmio: [f9fff400, f9fff4ff]

[    0.295955] PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 20 io port: [400, 41f]

[    0.295989] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fd000000, fdffffff]

[    0.295996] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 14 64bit mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.296003] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 1c 64bit mmio: [fa000000, fbffffff]

[    0.296007] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 24 io port: [ec00, ec7f]

[    0.296011] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [0, 1ffff]

[    0.296044] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 io port: [e000, efff]

[    0.296046] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 32bit mmio: [fa000000, feafffff]

[    0.296050] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 64bit mmio pref: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.296083] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 64bit mmio pref: [f8e00000, f8efffff]

[    0.296116] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.5 64bit mmio pref: [f8d00000, f8dfffff]

[    0.296150] PCI: 0000:04:02.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f8ffe000, f8ffefff]

[    0.296211] PCI: 0000:04:02.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f8fff000, f8ffffff]

[    0.296273] PCI: 0000:04:03.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [febff000, febfffff]

[    0.296307] pci 0000:04:03.0: supports D1

[    0.296308] pci 0000:04:03.0: supports D2

[    0.296310] pci 0000:04:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.296499] pci 0000:04:03.0: PME# disabled

[    0.296722] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.296911] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 32bit mmio: [feb00000, febfffff]

[    0.296915] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 64bit mmio pref: [f8f00000, f8ffffff]

[    0.296932] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.297157] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

[    0.297254] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[    0.297414] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

[    0.297512] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P9._PRT]

[    0.312258] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.313541] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.314059] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.314689] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

[    0.315457] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.317016] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.317639] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

[    0.318265] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.319004] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 95, should be 94 [20080609]

[    0.319429] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.319642] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.319642] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.323243] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

[    0.323439] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.323976] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.324159] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.324159] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.324970] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.325165] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.325165] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.333957] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.334148] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.334333] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.334527] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.334735] PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

[    0.334923] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

[    0.335238] hpet0: 4 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

[    0.337182] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.340963] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

[    0.341163] system 00:06: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

[    0.341357] system 00:07: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.341545] system 00:07: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

[    0.341744] system 00:07: ioport range 0x480-0x4bf has been reserved

[    0.341933] system 00:07: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

[    0.342127] system 00:07: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

[    0.342316] system 00:07: iomem range 0xfed50000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

[    0.342506] system 00:07: iomem range 0xffa00000-0xffafffff has been reserved

[    0.342708] system 00:07: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

[    0.342898] system 00:07: iomem range 0xffe00000-0xffefffff could not be reserved

[    0.343243] system 00:07: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xfffffffe could not be reserved

[    0.343597] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

[    0.343787] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

[    0.344134] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

[    0.344325] system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.344514] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

[    0.344713] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.344902] system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0xcfffffff could not be reserved

[    0.350028] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.350216] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xe000-0xefff

[    0.350404] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xfa000000-0xfeafffff

[    0.350602] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000dfffffff

[    0.350949] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.351135] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.351323] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.351511] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f8e00000-0x000000f8efffff

[    0.351865] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.352055] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   IO window: disabled

[    0.352243] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.352430] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f8d00000-0x000000f8dfffff

[    0.352784] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.352974] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.353162] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff

[    0.353351] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f8f00000-0x000000f8ffffff

[    0.353710] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.353900] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.353905] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.354099] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.354104] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.354294] pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.354298] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.354301] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.354486] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.354682] bus: 01 index 0 io port: [e000, efff]

[    0.354868] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [fa000000, feafffff]

[    0.355057] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.355243] bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.355427] bus: 03 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.355616] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.355801] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [f8e00000, f8efffff]

[    0.355990] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.356174] bus: 02 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.356359] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.356543] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [f8d00000, f8dfffff]

[    0.356739] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.356923] bus: 04 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.357111] bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [feb00000, febfffff]

[    0.357297] bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [f8f00000, f8ffffff]

[    0.357484] bus: 04 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.357679] bus: 04 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.357873] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.368087] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.369387] TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.373002] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.373635] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

[    0.373824] TCP reno registered

[    0.377065] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.377343] checking if image is initramfs... it is

[    0.476858] Freeing initrd memory: 1810k freed

[    0.480045] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.480247] type=2000 audit(1228209653.479:1): initialized

[    0.486365] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.489757] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[    0.490032] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.491256] fuse init (API version 7.9)

[    0.491650] SGI XFS with security attributes, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    0.493231] msgmni has been set to 7928

[    0.493589] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.493944] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.494138] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.494324] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.494666] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.494863] pci 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0f30

[    0.494864] pci 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    0.494877] pci 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.494878] pci 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    0.494891] pci 0000:00:1a.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.494893] pci 0000:00:1a.2: Performing full reset

[    0.494934] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0f30

[    0.494935] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.494948] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.494949] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.494962] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.494963] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.495009] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.495115] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.495136] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: found MSI capability

[    0.495341] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.495398] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.495485] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.495509] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

[    0.495732] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.495783] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.495843] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.495938] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.495962] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: found MSI capability

[    0.496181] pci_express 0000:00:1c.5:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.496235] pci_express 0000:00:1c.5:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.496290] pci_express 0000:00:1c.5:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.496484] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.499872] hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

[    0.500028] Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

```

Last edited by Sujao on Tue Dec 02, 2008 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sujao

Seems it doesnt fit in one post. 

```

[    0.500218] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.500627] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.500645] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 3

[    0.500658] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 2

[    0.500717] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.501006] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.505380] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.505666] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.509380] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.510072] ACPI: SSDT CFF8E0D0, 01D2 (r1    AMI   CPU1PM        1 INTL 20060113)

[    0.510791] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.511251] ACPI: SSDT CFF8E2B0, 0143 (r1    AMI   CPU2PM        1 INTL 20060113)

[    0.511947] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.512403] ACPI: SSDT CFF8E400, 0143 (r1    AMI   CPU3PM        1 INTL 20060113)

[    0.513081] processor ACPI0007:02: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.513534] ACPI: SSDT CFF8E550, 0143 (r1    AMI   CPU4PM        1 INTL 20060113)

[    0.514214] processor ACPI0007:03: registered as cooling_device3

[    0.517186] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.517424] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.761143] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.761840] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.763798] brd: module loaded

[    0.764826] loop: module loaded

[    0.765086] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    0.765287] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    0.765587] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187

[    0.765850] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input2

[    0.770415] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    0.770960] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.771222] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.771543] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.771554] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.771816] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    0.772179] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part ems 

[    0.772527] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.772742] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.773128] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.773453] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.773756] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.774070] scsi4 : ahci

[    0.774420] scsi5 : ahci

[    0.774803] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffe900 irq 380

[    0.775164] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffe980 irq 380

[    0.775510] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffea00 irq 380

[    0.775851] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffea80 irq 380

[    0.776211] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffeb00 irq 380

[    0.776555] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf9ffe800 port 0xf9ffeb80 irq 380

[    1.081013] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.087521] ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD753LJ, 1AA01107, max UDMA7

[    1.087725] ata1.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.094279] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.410011] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.726012] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.732506] ata3.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD753LJ, 1AA01107, max UDMA7

[    1.732701] ata3.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.739252] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.055011] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.075676] ata4.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD501LJ, CR100-10, max UDMA7

[    2.075881] ata4.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    2.078003] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.394011] ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.400533] ata5.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD103UJ, 1AA01113, max UDMA7

[    2.400727] ata5.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    2.407328] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.723012] ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.724056] ata6.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B, SB00, max UDMA/100, ATAPI AN

[    2.725530] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.736088] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD753LJ  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.736586] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

[    2.736937] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.737132] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.737151] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.737542] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

[    2.737892] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.738088] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.738106] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.738454]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

[    2.759292] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.759605] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.759922] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD753LJ  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.760475] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

[    2.760826] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    2.761011] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.761030] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.761426] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

[    2.761776] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    2.761962] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.761980] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.762338]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 < sdb5 sdb6 >

[    2.786371] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.786703] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    2.787021] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD501LJ  CR10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.787585] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

[    2.787784] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    2.787971] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.787989] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.788401] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

[    2.788600] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    2.788786] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.788805] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.789152]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc4 < sdc5 sdc6 >

[    2.831443] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.831747] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    2.832048] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD103UJ  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.832594] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

[    2.832945] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    2.833134] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.833153] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.833549] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

[    2.833899] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    2.834089] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.834108] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.834470]  sdd: sdd1 sdd2 sdd3

[    2.844482] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.844782] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    2.845689] scsi 5:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.850106] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.850458] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.850809] sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.850933] sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5

[    2.851794] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 160 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    2.851820] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.852027] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.852029] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.852299] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    2.852302] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.852364] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.852714] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    2.852717] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcc_params 16871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    2.852738] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.856635] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[    2.856824] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    2.856825] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.856835] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf9fffc00

[    2.857024] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.860901] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    2.866009] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    2.866385] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    2.866411] usb usb1: uevent

[    2.866464] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    2.866465] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.866658] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.866671] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    2.866720] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.866721] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.866728] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.866916] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    2.867110] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.867111] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.867112] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.867114] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    2.867117] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.867118] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.967013] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    2.967016] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3: status 0501 change 0001

[    3.068012] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0008 evt 0000

[    3.068119] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.068139] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    3.068203] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.068400] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.068740] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.068926] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

[    3.069114] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

[    3.069322] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    3.069518] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.069520] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.069762] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    3.069829] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.070188] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    3.070191] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 16871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    3.070204] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    3.074104] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    3.074305] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    3.074306] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.074314] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf9fff800

[    3.074503] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    3.078373] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    3.119304] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[    3.119307] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    3.170009] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    3.176011] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    3.176385] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    3.176412] usb usb2: uevent

[    3.176465] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    3.176466] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.176660] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.176670] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.176719] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.176721] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.176726] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.176913] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.177108] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.177109] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.177110] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.177111] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    3.177114] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.177116] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.227305] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[    3.227308] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    3.278020] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    3.278023] hub 2-0:1.0: port 6: status 0501 change 0001

[    3.291319] usb 1-3: default language 0x0409

[    3.296470] usb 1-3: uevent

[    3.296511] usb 1-3: usb_probe_device

[    3.296513] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.297316] usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.297335] usb 1-3:1.0: uevent

[    3.297387] rtl8187 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.297389] rtl8187 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.379325] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.379413] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.379632] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.380000] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.380233] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

[    3.380432] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    3.380705] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    3.380707] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

[    3.380779] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[    3.381007] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    3.381229] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.381231] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.381485] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    3.381526] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    3.381884] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: detected 2 ports

[    3.382088] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.382090] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    3.382104] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.382114] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000d800

[    3.382360] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    3.382386] usb usb3: uevent

[    3.382448] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    3.382453] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.382652] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.382664] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.382714] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.382715] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.382716] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.382923] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.383131] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.383132] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.383133] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.383134] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    3.383137] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.383139] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.452328] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

[    3.452940] phy0: hwaddr 00:15:af:2a:ec:ef, RTL8187vB (default) V1 + rtl8225z2

[    3.454058] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    3.454137] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8187

[    3.454337] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    3.454537] usb 1-3: Product: RTL8187_Wireless

[    3.454724] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Manufacturer_Realtek_RTL8187_

[    3.454912] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 0015AF2AECEF

[    3.455105] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0040 evt 0000

[    3.455110] hub 2-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    3.484078] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.484158] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.484356] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.484706] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.484892] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    3.485091] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    3.485306] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    3.485499] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.485501] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.485746] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    3.485812] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    3.486181] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: detected 2 ports

[    3.486372] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.486374] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    3.486388] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.486397] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000d880

[    3.486607] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    3.486632] usb usb4: uevent

[    3.486686] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    3.486691] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.486880] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.486890] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.486939] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.486940] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.486942] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.487137] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.491371] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.491372] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.491373] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.491375] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    3.491377] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.491379] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.505276] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 full speed --> companion

[    3.505279] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[    3.505281] hub 2-0:1.0: port 6 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[    3.556009] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[    3.556024] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    3.556028] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

[    3.592011] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: port 1 portsc 0082,00

[    3.693013] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    3.693069] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.693156] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.693352] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.693693] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.693878] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    3.694077] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

[    3.694288] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    3.694480] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.694482] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.694728] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    3.694794] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    3.695157] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: detected 2 ports

[    3.695348] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.695349] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: Performing full reset

[    3.695363] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.695367] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000dc00

[    3.695577] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    3.695604] usb usb5: uevent

[    3.695655] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    3.695656] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.695850] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.695860] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.695906] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.695908] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.695909] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.696110] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.696303] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.696304] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.696305] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.696307] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    3.696310] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.696311] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.797025] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    3.797081] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.797161] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.797358] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.797698] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.797884] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    3.798082] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.2

[    3.798296] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    3.798487] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.798490] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.798736] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[    3.798803] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    3.799172] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    3.799363] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.799365] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    3.799379] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.799382] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000d080

[    3.799591] usb usb6: default language 0x0409

[    3.799618] usb usb6: uevent

[    3.799668] usb usb6: usb_probe_device

[    3.799670] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.799863] usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.799874] usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.799920] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.799921] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.799923] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.800124] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.800322] hub 6-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.800323] hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.800324] hub 6-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.800325] hub 6-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    3.800328] hub 6-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.800330] hub 6-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.901022] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    3.901079] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.901161] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.901358] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.901698] usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.901884] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    3.902082] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    3.902294] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    3.902485] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.902488] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.902731] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[    3.902806] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    3.903175] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    3.903366] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.903368] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    3.903381] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.903390] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000d400

[    3.903602] usb usb7: default language 0x0409

[    3.903627] usb usb7: uevent

[    3.903678] usb usb7: usb_probe_device

[    3.903680] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.903872] usb usb7: adding 7-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.903883] usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.903939] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.903940] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.903941] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.904148] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.904335] hub 7-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.904337] hub 7-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.904338] hub 7-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.904339] hub 7-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    3.904342] hub 7-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.904343] hub 7-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.005020] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.005076] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.005160] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.005356] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.005697] usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.005883] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    4.006081] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    4.006294] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    4.006485] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.006487] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.006734] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '008'

[    4.006801] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    4.007169] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

[    4.007360] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    4.007362] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    4.007376] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    4.007379] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d480

[    4.007588] usb usb8: default language 0x0409

[    4.007613] usb usb8: uevent

[    4.007664] usb usb8: usb_probe_device

[    4.007666] usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.007859] usb usb8: adding 8-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.007871] usb 8-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.007919] hub 8-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.007921] hub 8-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.007922] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.008126] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.008321] hub 8-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.008322] hub 8-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.008324] hub 8-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    4.008325] hub 8-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    4.008328] hub 8-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.008329] hub 8-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.109015] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 009b,00

[    4.109018] hub 8-0:1.0: port 2: status 0101 change 0003

[    4.210011] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0004 evt 0000

[    4.210068] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.210082] hub 8-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[    4.210157] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.210354] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.210695] usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.210881] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    4.211079] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    4.312007] usb 8-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    4.432006] usb 8-2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[    4.462604] usb 8-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    4.462607] usb 8-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    4.467600] usb 8-2: default language 0x0409

[    4.483631] usb 8-2: uevent

[    4.483682] usb 8-2: usb_probe_device

[    4.483684] usb 8-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.489603] usb 8-2: adding 8-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.489620] usb 8-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.489769] usb 8-2: adding 8-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    4.489779] usb 8-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.489929] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    4.490020] usb 8-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c049

[    4.490214] usb 8-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    4.490415] usb 8-2: Product: USB Gaming Mouse

[    4.490606] usb 8-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    4.490871] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    4.491078] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    4.491340] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    4.491537] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    4.491797] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    4.492124] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    4.492325] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    4.493186] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    4.498305] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    4.530248] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    4.538425] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    4.538637] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, hpet irqs

[    4.538872] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    4.539205] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    4.539806] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    4.539991] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    4.540195] No iBFT detected.

[    4.540494] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    4.540696] usbhid 8-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.540697] usbhid 8-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.543960] input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-2/8-2:1.0/input/input4

[    4.553125] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

[    4.553612] usbhid 8-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[    4.553614] usbhid 8-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.558604] drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[    4.558776] hiddev96hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

[    4.559279] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    4.559484] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    4.559759] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.

[    4.560474] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    4.560854] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.704010] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    4.704030] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    4.941753] ALSA device list:

[    4.941936]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xf9ff8000 irq 22

[    4.942215] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    4.942446] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    4.942779] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    4.943557] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    4.943762] TCP cubic registered

[    4.943945] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    4.944253] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    4.945617] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    4.945854] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    4.946707] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    4.947259] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    4.947448] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    4.948344] registered taskstats version 1

[    4.948634]   Magic number: 4:410:322

[    4.948853] tty tty47: hash matches

[    4.949055] misc mcelog: hash matches

[    4.949297] Freeing unused kernel memory: 476k freed

[    4.949603] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 6392k

[    4.954265] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    4.954285] usb usb6: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    4.993143] exe used greatest stack depth: 5864 bytes left

[    5.204260] usb usb7: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    5.438553] mdadm used greatest stack depth: 5704 bytes left

[    5.439677] md: md2 stopped.

[    5.475304] md: bind<sdb2>

[    5.475613] md: bind<sda2>

[    5.476213] raid1: raid set md2 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    5.476951] md: md3 stopped.

[    5.488555] md: bind<sdb3>

[    5.488863] md: bind<sda3>

[    5.489426] raid1: raid set md3 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    5.490094] md: md5 stopped.

[    5.513931] md: bind<sdb5>

[    5.514237] md: bind<sda5>

[    5.514794] raid1: raid set md5 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    5.515399] mdadm used greatest stack depth: 5480 bytes left

[    5.704015] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    5.704022] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[    5.704024] usb usb3: suspend_rh

[    5.704038] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    5.704041] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

[    5.704043] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: suspend root hub

[    5.704061] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    5.704063] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[    5.704065] usb usb4: suspend_rh

[    5.797012] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    5.797015] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

[    5.797017] usb usb5: suspend_rh

[    5.901007] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    5.901009] usb usb6: bus auto-suspend

[    5.901011] usb usb6: suspend_rh

[    6.704009] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    6.704012] usb usb7: bus auto-suspend

[    6.704013] usb usb7: suspend_rh

[   72.918983] cryptsetup used greatest stack depth: 5376 bytes left

[   72.944779] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   72.975127] EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal

[   72.975357] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   74.160848] stty used greatest stack depth: 3800 bytes left

[   75.345955] usb usb3: uevent

[   75.345970] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[   75.346041] usb usb4: uevent

[   75.346054] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[   75.346122] usb usb5: uevent

[   75.346136] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[   75.346205] usb usb1: uevent

[   75.346218] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[   75.346245] usb 1-3: uevent

[   75.346265] usb 1-3:1.0: uevent

[   75.346635] usb usb6: uevent

[   75.346648] usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

[   75.346719] usb usb7: uevent

[   75.346732] usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

[   75.346799] usb usb8: uevent

[   75.346812] usb 8-0:1.0: uevent

[   75.346839] usb 8-2: uevent

[   75.346852] usb 8-2:1.0: uevent

[   75.346923] usb 8-2:1.1: uevent

[   75.347012] usb usb2: uevent

[   75.347025] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[   75.503185] Bt87x 0000:04:02.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   75.503330] bt87x0: Using board 1, analog, digital (rate 32000 Hz)

[   75.810081] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[   76.117217] bttv: driver version 0.9.17 loaded

[   76.117219] bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

[   76.117261] bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

[   76.117275] bttv 0000:04:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   76.117283] bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:04:02.0, irq: 18, latency: 64, mmio: 0xf8ffe000

[   76.117741] bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10], PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb

[   76.117743] bttv0: using: Hauppauge (bt878) [card=10,autodetected]

[   76.117769] bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffdb [init]

[   76.120275] bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [5]

[   76.151595] tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 44354, rev A321, serial# 5112341

[   76.151598] tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is Philips FM1216 (idx 21, type 5)

[   76.151600] tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) (eeprom 0x04)

[   76.151602] tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is MSP3415 (idx 6)

[   76.151603] tveeprom 0-0050: has radio

[   76.151604] bttv0: Hauppauge eeprom indicates model#44354

[   76.151607] bttv0: tuner type=5

[   76.151609] bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... found

[   76.371817] msp3400' 0-0040: MSP3415D-B3 found @ 0x80 (bt878 #0 [sw])

[   76.371819] msp3400' 0-0040: msp3400 supports nicam, mode is autodetect

[   76.373015] bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

[   76.373640] bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

[   76.680087] tuner' 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (bt878 #0 [sw])

[   76.680381] tuner-simple 0-0061: creating new instance

[   76.680383] tuner-simple 0-0061: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles))

[   76.689605] bttv0: registered device video0

[   76.689624] bttv0: registered device vbi0

[   76.689639] bttv0: registered device radio0

[   76.698758] bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

[   76.807741] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   77.062255] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   77.062263] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   77.062612] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  180.08  Sat Nov 15 10:30:52 PST 2008

[   78.359386] EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal

[   78.660204] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61 

[   78.680983] lirc_i2c: chip 0x10005 found @ 0x18 (Hauppauge IR)

[   78.681008] lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 10

[  162.345272] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[  162.358576] EXT3 FS on dm-2, internal journal

[  162.358581] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[  162.361296] Filesystem "dm-5": Disabling barriers, trial barrier write failed

[  162.364184] XFS mounting filesystem dm-5

[  162.543241] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-5

[  162.620168] Filesystem "dm-6": Disabling barriers, trial barrier write failed

[  162.623179] XFS mounting filesystem dm-6

[  162.773240] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-6

[  162.784184] Filesystem "dm-8": Disabling barriers, trial barrier write failed

[  162.787176] XFS mounting filesystem dm-8

[  162.993266] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-8

[  163.073235] Filesystem "dm-7": Disabling barriers, trial barrier write failed

[  163.076195] XFS mounting filesystem dm-7

[  163.243283] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-7

[  163.246159] Filesystem "dm-9": Disabling barriers, trial barrier write failed

[  163.249174] XFS mounting filesystem dm-9

[  163.813229] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-9

[  164.344384] Adding 995896k swap on /dev/mapper/swap.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:995896k

[  173.003837] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 2 ep82-INT, period 8, phase 4, 26 us

[  173.005317] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 2 ep82-INT, period 8, phase 4, 26 us

[  176.373612] w83627ehf: Found W83627DHG chip at 0x290

[  176.389811] coretemp coretemp.0: Using relative temperature scale!

[  176.390431] coretemp coretemp.1: Using relative temperature scale!

[  176.390737] coretemp coretemp.2: Using relative temperature scale!

[  176.391107] coretemp coretemp.3: Using relative temperature scale!

[  179.420265] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

[  179.424350] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

[  179.430017] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

[  179.437347] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

[  179.443259] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

[  179.450341] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

[  180.000140] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

[  180.004350] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

[  181.009386] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

[  187.171385] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

```

----------

## gringo

just a shot in the dark : couldn´t it be udev that just messes with the interfaces and isn´t able to generate the needed entry ? What version of udev are you running ? Weird that it always works after the second boot ...

Does this also happen with other systems or just with gentoo ? In case you are sure it´s not a hardware related problem did you try with an old kernel ( say 2.6.17 or even 2.6.9 f.ex. ) ?

cheers

----------

## dmpogo

What are you using for boot ? Your dmesg looks a bit unusual,  where did the first column came from (is it time ?)

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Your dmesg looks a bit unusual, where did the first column came from (is it time ?)

 

isn´t that CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME ?

cheers

----------

## dmpogo

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Your dmesg looks a bit unusual, where did the first column came from (is it time ?) 
> 
> isn´t that CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME ?
> 
> cheers

 

Perhaps, I did not pay attention to that option.

Nevertherless,  the order of boot a bit unfamiliar to me.

Is 

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"

in /etc/conf.d/rc   ? 

Could you try with 'no' if it is 'yes' ?

----------

## dmpogo

 *gringo wrote:*   

> just a shot in the dark : couldn´t it be udev that just messes with the interfaces and isn´t able to generate the needed entry ? What version of udev are you running ? Weird that it always works after the second boot ...
> 
> Does this also happen with other systems or just with gentoo ? In case you are sure it´s not a hardware related problem did you try with an old kernel ( say 2.6.17 or even 2.6.9 f.ex. ) ?
> 
> cheers

 

We are not even told if driver is built as module  :Smile: 

----------

## danomac

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Your dmesg looks a bit unusual, where did the first column came from (is it time ?) 
> 
> isn´t that CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME ?
> 
> cheers

 

Yes, that's what it is. Useful for troubleshooting stuff sometimes.

----------

## krinn

to me: buggy bios that badly init acpi, on next boot, acpi has been fix and so everything is ok

-> You can try this: if disable enable it, else disable it -> ACPI v2 and PnP OS in bios are options that you could try

```
[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls 
```

i don't even know how you enable this multi-cpu type support on the kernel, played with .config by hands ? anyway, to me, that seems a strange message for a kernel.

Didn't have a thing like that on my dmesg, but must admit this doesn't mean your kernel is a crap, but as i said, it still look strange to me. A 64bits kernel message only ?

----------

## Sujao

OK, more info coming in. I just started with the "sky2" module compiled as a module and the interface was missing again at first boot.

I am using sys-fs/udev-124-r1.

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP is set to "no" 

....Hmm..now that I read krinn's text I remember updating the bios recently trying to solve the miserable-disk-IO-on-amd64 issue and I think the network problems started about that time. I will try the ACPI and PnP OS options.

----------

## Sujao

I activated ACPI2, it didn't help. Now I activacted PnP OS and it bootet up fine but I'll need to check thsi several times, since it worked from time to time without any changes.

----------

## Sujao

I can now confirm, that this is a hardware/BIOS problem. I installed Windows XP the other day and have had the same problem.

----------

